# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  اطلاعات درباره‌ی «داوطلب آزاد» برای پیش‌دانشگاهی (مهم)

## fify

سلام دوستان.
اگه اطلاعاتی درباره این که چه جوری می شه «داوطلب آزاد» شد و بدی ها و خوبی هاش چیه، بگید. 
(من امسال سوم ریاضی رو تموم کردم و سربازی رو هم صددرصد معافی می گیرم و شهرستان هم هستم)

آپدیت: این سایت می گه الان همه باید روزانه معمولی رو برن و هر جیم کردنی غیرقانونیه و اگه کشف بشه مدرکت رو نمی دن. نظر شما چیه؟ اصلا این سایت معتبره خبرش؟ به روزه؟
http://www.magiran.com/npview.asp?ID=2390047

اگه داوطلب ازاد بشی یعنی مدرک بررگسالان می گیری؟ یعنی مدرک معمولی می گیری؟ یعنی اصلا قانونا کلاس نداره یا فقط گیر نمی دن اگه نیای؟ 
امتحان ها رو چه جوری باید بدی؟ ترمی هست یا محتوای امتحانات معمولیه (50 درصد هر کتاب)؟
کلا هر چی می دونید، share کنید بهره‌مند شیم.
از کی می شه ثبت نام کرد توشون؟ وسط سال هم می شه نغییر مدرسه داد؟

پی نوشت: مدرسه بزرگسالان چه جوریه؟ می شه با خیال راحت و قانونی مدرسه نیومد اصلا؟ هر کسی رو ثبت نام می کنن؟

*اگه سایتی می‌شناسید که می شه ازش اطلاعاتی گرفت، لطفاً معرفی کنید!


*

----------

